# Barrel racing in grass??



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

Our riding ring is grass, we know there is no holes in it because it is ridden in fairly often. Do you think it would be safe to race barrels in? The horse im looking at buying is apparently "built for barrels" according to his original breeder, and the original breeder bred lots of barrel horses (the original breeder is not selling him though). Do you think it'd be safe to race barrels in grass?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Not in a million years.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No atleast not unless you tilled around the barrel.. i knoe theres a barrel race umh pendelton i believe where you run on grass buut the barrels are set on the outsides on dirt. It would be ok to walk/ trot and maybe a slow lope without being tilled but nothing fast and never full blown run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Nopenopenope. It's hard on the horse because the ground has no give at all and plus if wet, the grass can make the horse slip and fall down.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

One time I did it. One time. And my horse fell.
SO NEVER do I go faster than a trot. Ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, I expected an answer like that...And i'm only 13 and have never galloped, so I wouldnt gallop them anyway


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i wouldnt even be loping the pattern on grass honestly. the horse is still going to want to dig in around the barrel and if he really started gettin down and dirty he would end up slipping.

so walk/trot patterning i would say youre safe...but NEVER EVER run a pattern on grass. imo


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

QH Lover said:


> Thanks, I expected an answer like that...And i'm only 13 and have never galloped, so I wouldnt gallop them anyway


If he knows the pattern and you set the barrels up on grass, you might not have much of a choice as to whether or not you gallop. He might see them, think, "Time to run!" and go for it.


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

In that case i'll definitely only trot


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got sliders on my reining horse and I even cringe a little fast loping in the indoor arena.......so to your question.....NOPE, it's not worth your neck or the horses!
Good for you for asking though:lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Aside from the advice offered here, also contemplate how the person who maintains your riding ring is going to feel when they come out and see the wreckage running barrels would leave for them. It wouldn't be grass anymore ;-)


----------

